
How “Fansmitter” Malware Steals Data from Air-Gapped Computers - dwaxe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601816/how-fansmitter-malware-steals-data-from-air-gapped-computers/
======
axonic
This answers my question. I was just thinking about this and other methods
like encoding data in pulses from a keyboard led at high enough frequencies
that humans dont see a flicker but an optical sensor can read it, hard drive
parking noise, drive activity indicators, and power state changes could be
used to transmit sensitive data from air gapped systems.

Also smuggling data out of containers or vms might be possible by these means
or manipulating signals measurable across security boundaries. One could
encode bits in the cpu utilization of a process and watch the load from
another app outside the secured area to read encoded data, or by
loading/unloading a measurable amount of data in RAM, for example. Where did
my foil hat go?

